# N. Brichardi eggs!! Advice?



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like my brichardi have spawned!



















Anyone have any helpful hints?

Here's a few shots of the tank:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Congrats! Best advice- leave them alone. Keep you water quality pristine, and get some fry food for more rapid growth.

If these are first time parents, they may screw it up the first spawn or two... don't worry, they will be breeding like rabbits soon enough.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks! I believe this may be their second spawn... I saw eggs a couple weeks ago, but after a few days they dissapeared. I don't think they hatched, and this spawn would seem to confirm that? Those ones were white, these are brown. Not sure if that means anything...


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Usually white eggs means that they're not fertilized so that might be a reason why they never hatched. The parents can usually tell if eggs are infertile and will eat them.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool! I was hoping the different color might be a good sign! Will keep you guys updated...


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

This batch of eggs was eaten also... 

Just out of curiosity... too small of a tank wouldn't make them eat their eggs would it? There are two juvenile and one full grown brichardi and nothing else in a 20 long (30"x12"x12"). The full grown appears to have paired with one juvie. The pics I posted above are recent and are a good representation of their current size.

I do understand them needing a few tries to get it right, just want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong...

Thanks!!


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

MY brichardi spawned like crazy in a 20 long for a couple years. So I would Say that they should be ok.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks! Hopefully they will figure this out soon...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Do they have a cave available? Mine were more secretive spawners...


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Yup. The "rocks" in the tank are actually "cichlid stones". They are all hollow... I just turned the openings toward the back of the tank for a more natural look.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

The males face doesn't look right. Either it has the common lock jaw issue, or it is deformed. You might want to post a picture to determine which it is, as to whether to keep that fish as a breeding specimen.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Never heard of that. He eats fine. Time to do some research...


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Will try to get some good pics of him... You don't happen to have any links on lock-jaw do you?


----------

